# Portland [scout] looking at Gil Goodrich (Who?)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.examiner.com/a-523414~Goodrich_s_last_chance_effort.html



Washington DC Examiner said:


> Goodrich is currently Division II’s second-leading scorer at 27.3 points a game. He shoots 44 percent from three-point range and averages 5.9 assists. After he scored 52 points against Mansfield, he started to receive interest from NBA scouts. *[Bulldogs coach Luke] D’Alessio said the Portland Trail Blazers are looking at him.*


Gil Goodrich is a 5-10, 170 pound Senior Guard.

I don't want to be irrationally speculative, but I will (for the moment): what is Portland doing sending scouts out to look at point guards?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Gil Goodrich is a 5-10, 170 pound Senior Guard.
> 
> I don't want to be irrationally speculative, but I will (for the moment): what is Portland doing sending scouts out to look at point guards?


Why wouldn't they? A scouts job is to collect info on all prospects so that the big-wigs can make an informed decision. Cutting out 1/5th of the prospects up front just means a higher chance on missing out on the next Gilbert Arenas or Michael Redd.

I think you are reading too much into this.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It hink Pritchard had said the other day that there are about 80 guys on their list of players they are scouting right now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I think you are reading too much into this.


Hey, I told you I was being irrationally speculative!

Besides, it's a slow news day and it's the second straight off-night.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> I don't want to be irrationally speculative, but I will (for the moment): what is Portland doing sending scouts out to look at point guards?


Especially this guy. Near as I can tell, even though he's still in college he'll be 25 before next season starts (maybe they're looking for an older player to help mentor the young kids). Never mind that he's an undersized gunner, a quick google search shows Bowie State (his current college) as the fifth college he's attended (although I'm not sure how many he's actually played for). Here's a quick laundry list:

Panola Junior College
Howard University
Indiana University - South Bend
Lamar University
Bowie State University

If he was any good, don't you think he'd manage to stick around at one of these small time programs for more than a season?

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Keep in mind that Portland has a plethora of second ronf picks.....At least until they use them in a trade or two this year


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I get the feeling that picking a 5'10" DIV II player might be a stepbackwards for our recent draft sucess.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

stockfire said:


> I get the feeling that picking a 5'10" DIV II player might be a stepbackwards for our recent draft sucess.


No but after years of a 5'10" shoot first "PG", he'd feel right at home here in Portland. And, I have the perfect nickname for him:

****** Mouse

BNM


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

They're probably just calibrating their fancy computer program...

If this guy comes out #1 on the draft board, they need a few more lines of code.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey if this last years draft is any measuring stick...if they want to draft this guy, then by all means.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Any relation to Gail Goodrich?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

'Cause this guy looks like a Steve Blake wanna' be. He looks like his little brother!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I think his coach is just trying to get him some pub. This reminds me of college football recruiting and players that are low rated having Florida, USC and Texas in their top 5 because they got a letter from them even though they will never get a scholarship offer


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I think his coach is just trying to get him some pub. This reminds me of college football recruiting and players that are low rated having Florida, USC and Texas in their top 5 because they got a letter from them even though they will never get a scholarship offer


Yeah, that happens all the time. My younger brother is a sophomore and plays baseball and he got a letter from LSU and Saint Mary's. He's all excited and thinks that he's going to go there. When in actuality, they always send feelers to kids, they might not have a clue who he is but someone else has and they put him on the their letter list.

In Goodrich's case, it sounds like it was his coach definitely trying to get him some pub.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

stockfire said:


> I get the feeling that picking a 5'10" DIV II player might be a stepbackwards for our recent draft sucess.


Thread drift alert... Proceed at your own risk.

Which begs the question, has there ever been a white guy under 6' that has had a successful NBA career. There probably was back in the 1950s, but what about recently. The first few I thought of Bob Cousy, Gail Goodrich, Bill Sharman and John Stockton were all listed as 6'1". The under 6' guys I think of off the top of my head (Damon Stoudamire, Calvin Murphy, Spud Webb, Mugsy Bogues, Earl Boykins, etc.) are all African American. Larry Brown, at 5'9" was a decent player before he became a nomadic coach, but never played in the NBA (his playing days were exclusively pre-merger ABA).

So, maybe this Gil Goodrich can be a trend setter and give renewed hoop dream fantasies to short white guys everywhere. Seriously, most people have the perception that the early days of the NBA was a league of mostly short white guys, yet off the top of my head I can't think of a single white guy under 6' that made it into the Hall of Fame as a player.

BNM


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Samuel said:


> http://www.examiner.com/a-523414~Goodrich_s_last_chance_effort.html


you know if we draft a guy from Bowie State, for years people will be talking about how we could have had the guy from Jordan State instead.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

blakejacked said:


> you know if we draft a guy from Bowie State, for years people will be talking about how we could have had the guy from Jordan State instead.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

BNM


----------

